# MICRO MANAGED



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*The DK Luck Ring Micro has always charmed me with its compelling cuteness. **I wanted it to be my ninja BB shooter but after many attempts to tame the little brat - using 2040 and then 1632 angel hair - I started looking at it as a core and not a complete shooter.*

*Too many variables with the grip - either a pinky or ring finger thru the frame - led me to try a Chris Kaiser style palm attachment, using a rubber amp foot from ebay (1.25"D x 1"H). Now the frame can't twist or move with every shot. At times I like how it looks, other times I think it's grotesque, but when I'm shooting it doesn't show and does the job.*

*A wild hair led me to try .03 flats, cut at 3/8 x 7" and Chicago screwed to the ears. The thin narrow pouch from Northerner uses the no tie attachment from the flat band tutorial by Charles. I used a 1/8 punch to create a center divot to help locate and cradle the little .177, trying to eliminate that annoying variable without the problems of a thru hole.*

*All of these changes have been as radical as a Bruce Jenner surgery but the results are significant. Many of the inconsistencies have been diminished and I no longer have hellatious flyers and ricochets on my 24 foot BB range. However, using flats on any frame is problematic for me - pinpoint accuracy wasn't happening so I converted back to 1632 at 7" active. Much gooder. Now, accuracy issues can only be attributed to the guy holding on to it. *


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nicely done !


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well it is only human nature to take a slingshot & try to improve it..too fit your personal needs .if this can be done

with simple items to modify the slingshot..maybe you can & maybe you can't...But some how the orig just did not feel right..

But as the owner of a new slingshot..you just want to make changes..too fit your own needs..Well my friend keep on searching

for the fit you are looking for, to get accurate with...

AKAOldmiser


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice modifications!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Well done!! I have one of these frames and all it does is hang on peg board and never gets shot. I'm a fan of the flats and the Chicago screw idea to attach them is genius. I'll have to go and find some and give this a try.

I love the the idea of a dimple in the pouch as well.

Todd


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Anybody that can shoot that little demon is a shooter in my book. The dimple for BB's is brilliant.


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi , to resolve the problem with the luck ring micro, already paracord on the grip
Then do not tighten, just that supports come in between the thumb and index finger and just lock the ring with two fingers gently, and it does not move!
I shoot with 1745 and 0.36 lead, it's perfect!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that looks like you got it all sorted out and it looks cool to boot


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

This is my main shooter and it is with him I'm doing my best shots!


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

Shot a pencil 8 or 9 meters with luck ring micro


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

Filmed in an alpine forest (Chamrousse - France)


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Great mod there.


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

Hmmmm. I think I;'m in Love.  Nice conversion dude! kb


----------

